# Composite Decking



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have built 3 raised layouts using the "Chuck Walters" method and I have always used the pressure treated deck boards. (and they warp).

I'm going to start layout #4 (mid Michigan) using the same method but I want to use composite decking instead of wood. Any words of wisdom, pro and con.

Yes, I know there are other materials to use but the cost factor rule those out (Bill Gates and/or Donald Trump won't finance the project)..

.


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Bill, 

Have you tried Warren Buffet. I here he's into trains..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If your RR is raised think about using Hardy board and paint it. That is what I have done with part of my RR and so far looking good. Later RJD


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My comments about composite decking relate to the fact that I ripped it on a table saw to make trestles. Trex which I used, is composed of half polyethylene bags and half saw dust. The composite decking is extruded and has a plastic skin which seens to protect it from any deterioration. Once you rip it into small pieces the inside is exposed to the weather. The small pieces warpped badly. It is not the plastic but the swelling of the saw dust that causes it. As a decking substrate it is fine.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

It also needs frequent support to prevent sagging.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used Trex, and it does not really like to be ripped, as the chunks of wood will be "raw" and gather moisture. There are other types of composite wood that are more dense and take to ripping better. Of course they are more expensive, but trackwork is your foundation, and it's a royal pain to re-do. 

Rough rule of thumb, you need to support composite wood twice as often as real wood to combat sagging. It's like the difference between shelving made of real wood planks and particle board. The particle board will need much more support. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder...... 

has anyone tried to use tresses rather than 2 x 6 for the support? Take a treated 1 x 6, weatherproof glue and nail treated 1 x 3 on the top and bottom. They work well in house construction... 

.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't contacted Warren Buffet yet. He likes ground level trackage and diesels..... 

.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the PVC Board at Home Depot


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to check out the PVC board, but the Home Depot by my house does not carry it, unless I am blind and cant see it. I have checked a couple of them and never found it, where is it located in the store, what section?

Tom H


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Look in the section where they stock TRIM. Likewise at Lowes.

john


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

received a Menards ad in this mornings newspaper: in the trim section



Certainteed PVC board, 25 year warranty, 3/4" x 5 1/2" x 10' for $22.99; 

Smartside Engineered Wood, 50 years warranty, 3/4" x 5 1/2" x 16' for $10.97; 

Plycem Fiber Cement, 25 year warranty, 1" x 5 12/" x 12' for $15.99


haven't had a chance to look at any of them......

.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom H., I went to my Home Depot and asked for PVC Board and they said "we don't carry that but we can order it" I then proceeded to the lumber section and there it was, and marked "PVC Board". In the HD here it is "near" the PVC trim, but actually at the very end of the isle that has the cedar, oak and other real woods.

If I recall the HD PVC Board is around $5.75 per 5' board.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I found it in the Menards flyer also, going there Sat to look at it.

Tom H


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

How about Dibond? http://www.display.alcancomposites....dibond_verarbeitung/DIBOND-Verarbeitung_E.pdf I'm using it on 2x4 steel studs. I'm using 3" PVC pipe for the posts. For pictures look at A new Canadian railway in the Live Steam forum.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

I use ChoiceDek brand from Lowes. I buy fascia board that are a little over 1/2" thick, about 11" wide and come in 12 ft lengths. I rip them into 1-1/2" wide strips on a table saw. It cuts like butter. I wear a dust mask, but interestingly enough, it actually generates little fine dust (compared to real wood) - mostly big chunks. I cut the "rungs" from 1-1/2" x 1-1/4" ChoiceDek balusters and PVC pipe for vertical supports. I put the rungs on a 6" spacing and vertical supports approx. 24" spacing. 

Choicedek is reasonably flexible, but probably less so than PVC (which is not available at Home Depot in my area). You can break it with your hands, so some care is required, but for broad curves (4 ft radius and up), it is fairly easy to work with. 

The main problem I have had (and this is probably true for PVC as well) is sagging with not enough support, and heat deformation. I find if I only put one screw in each rung, I sometimes get a sepentine deformation. So I put two (over and under) in about every third rung. 

Note that you can actually order ChoiceDek from Lowes online. My local stores were out of the balusters when I needed some last fall. I ordered online and got free shipping. Not sure if that is standard policy. It may have been a special, or it may be related to how close you are to a Lowe's store. 

Thats my experience. Your mileage may vary!! 

Steve H. 
Cypress, TX


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out a product called "Azek." It is a completely plastic lumber substitute. We just added a 14x15ft expansion on our house's deck using it for the top decking material. Sometime in the near future, I plan on ripping some scrap into 1/2in square strips to see if it would be suitable for trestle work. It definately would work for ladder roadway.

http://www.azek.com/?gclid=CI6Gh4SHxKECFZ_X5wodGGa9AA

JimC.


----------

